# ABRANET: "Groupbuy"  UPDATE/CLOSED



## Rudy Vey (Dec 22, 2007)

Update 12/24 2:30 pm:
Spend over an hour at the post office to ship all the sheets out that were paid by last night. Waited in line for 5 minutes, then the very unfriendly postal person took about 15 min to get every envelope and box properly postage and when I gave my debit card for payment, her computer system went down. Took about a good half hour to get it up again, but she couldn't process any cards. Had thanks God enough cash on me to cover. Three packages will be shipped after the holiday, I still wait for some 240 grit sheets to come....

Have a great Christmas!!


UPDATE 12/24 at 5:30 am:

I close this for now, pretty much all of the fine grits from 240 to 400 are sold out. If someone is interested in the 120 and 180, please let me know - I like to get rid of these as well, the following is left:

120 grit: 37 sheets
180 grit: 49 sheets
240 grit:  0 sheets
320 grit:  6 sheets
400 grit:  0 sheets

For those who have ordered, but not paid yet, please do so, and I will ship yours after the holiday.


12/23, 9:30pm:
I try to ship all out that have paid by today at 8 pm - if you have not paid yet, please do so. All orders until 7:30 pm today are packed.
Tell you, much more work than I thought - my hands are all rough from handling the sanding mesh.




UPDATE 12/23 at 6:50 am: I plan on sending out tomorrow to all that have paid by tonight 6 pm or so. Got to buy envelopes today for shipping.

Here is the actual number of available sheets as of 6:50 am today:

120 grit: 105
180 grit:  88
240 grit:  57
320 grit:  56
400 grit:  56

BTW, the coarser grits are great for flat work and sanding out tool marks in bowl turning. 


Original post on 12/22:
I had some time ago indicated an Abranet sanding mesh group buy. I got into contact with a supplier and they had a special running - limited to until Christmas. So I had not enough time to post it here, wait for pre-orders and then order the Abranet. I just went out on my own and bought 15 boxes (three each in 120, 180, 240, 320 and 400 grit). These are the large sheets, 2 3/4" by 16 1/2" .
I will keep some for myself, but the rest will be sold to IAP members.
The cost is only $1 each sheet (and this already includes shipping to me and the paypal fee) - the last group buy, I believe, the price was about $1.20

Shipping to you is additionally: up to 20 sheets it is $3.50, over 20 sheets it is $5. The sheets will be cut in halves for easier shipping.

Here is what is to be had:

120 Grit: 145 sheets
180 Grit: 130 sheets
240 grit: 130 sheets
320 grit: 130 sheets
400 grit: 130 sheets

Please, send me an e-mail with your order, please specify amount of sheets in each grit. I keep this up as long as I have sheets:  first come - first serve - until they're gone!!
Minimum order is 5 sheets!!

Have a great Holiday Season!!


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 22, 2007)

Rudy,pm sent.
I've been wanting to try these.


----------



## Binkley (Dec 22, 2007)

Rudy,

pm sent.  Thanks!


----------



## jkoehler (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Rudy,
Is this open to Canada?
if so. how much will the shipping be?

thanks


----------



## LanceD (Dec 22, 2007)

Rudy send me 8 sheets each of 240, 320, 400. I still have your payment info and will send payment momentarily.


----------



## RHossack (Dec 22, 2007)

Rudy, email sent


----------



## BruceK (Dec 22, 2007)

Rudy, PM sent  Thank you


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 23, 2007)

Heya Rudy

Email sent... and thanks


----------



## airrat (Dec 23, 2007)

sending email rudy


----------



## JimBobTucson (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take 5 each of the 180, 240, 320, and 400 grit

Total $23... PM sent


----------



## savannadan (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy:
Email sent with my order.  
Dan


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jkoehler_
> 
> Hey Rudy,
> Is this open to Canada?
> ...



PM sent!


----------



## jssmith3 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll take 10 each of the 120,180 and 5 each of the 240, 320, and 400 grit. Total is $40. please let me know how to pay you  ?paypal?

Thank you,
Janet


----------



## Monty (Dec 23, 2007)

Been wanting to try these. I'll take 4 sheets of each. 
PM sent.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 23, 2007)

PM sent

Rob


----------



## jkoehler (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy,
email sent.

thanks


----------



## ElMostro (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy, I will take 3 of each grit.

Send me a paypal invoice  (18.50?)to;  esoto70431@aol.com.


----------



## lwalden (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy- e-mail sent.
Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 23, 2007)

PLEASE ALL:
see first post for updated availability!!


----------



## Malainse (Dec 23, 2007)

Rudy, email sent....


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 23, 2007)

PLEASE SEE THE FIRST POST: only a few sheets left in 240, 320 and 400 grit!! A lot left in 120 and 180.

I try to ship all out that have paid by today at 8 pm - if you have not paid yet, please do so. All orders until 7:30 pm today are packed.
Tell you, much more work than I thought - my hands are all rough from handling the sanding mesh.


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,
I'l buy :5--120 grit, 5--180 grit, 2-- 240 grit, 6--320 grit, and 7-- 400 grit if still available.
Thanks


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> Hi,
> I'l buy :5--120 grit, 5--180 grit, 2-- 240 grit, 6--320 grit, and 7-- 400 grit if still available.
> Thanks


See my e-mail.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 24, 2007)

Please check the initial post - this is closed for now.
I have only a larger number of sheets in 120 and 180 grit left, the other ones are sold out.
For those who have ordered, but not yet paid, please pay and I will be shipping your order out after the holidays.


----------



## great12b4ever (Dec 26, 2007)

Rudy, got my sheets in, thanks

Rob


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to hear the stuff in some cases arrived already - postal service often surprises me.
Lyle, Draken and Jarheaded: I still wait for the last box of 240 to arrive - hope will be today.


----------



## Draken (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the update, looking forward to getting some.  Last time I used it was when I was at JimGo's house, he was showing me how to turn my first two pens.    Hopefully he'll finish up his kitchen renovations and get back to posting on here.


----------



## NMDoug (Dec 27, 2007)

Rudy:

Got my sheets today.  Thanks

Doug


----------



## savannadan (Dec 27, 2007)

Rudy:
Abranet arrived today.  Thank you.
Dan in Savannah, GA


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Draken_
> 
> Thanks for the update, looking forward to getting some.  Last time I used it was when I was at JimGo's house, he was showing me how to turn my first two pens.    Hopefully he'll finish up his kitchen renovations and get back to posting on here.


Came today, I packed yours tonight and will ship tomorrow.


----------



## BruceK (Dec 28, 2007)

Rudy,
My Abranet arrived today.  Thank you.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Rudy... got my order today.... I really appreciate you taking the time to do this buy...


----------



## johnnycnc (Dec 28, 2007)

Rudy,my order arrived today.
Thank you for your time and trouble.


----------



## LandfillLumber (Dec 29, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, thanks for running this, Victor


----------



## Jarheaded (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rudy,
 I received my order today. Now all I have to do is figure out how to use it..LOL
Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## Malainse (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine arrived, thanx Rudy


----------

